
This blue-sky image of Pluto is absolutely stunning - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/this-blue-sky-image-of-pluto-is-absolutely-stunning/
======
lisper
I'm sorry for posting a vacuous comment on my own submission, but... wow.
Just, wow.

When I was born we had not yet landed even an unmanned spacecraft on the moon.
We had a Venus flyby (Mariner 2) and a Mars flyby (Mariner 4) and that's it.
The pictures looked like:

[https://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/imgcat/html/mission_page/MR_Mari...](https://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/imgcat/html/mission_page/MR_Mariner_4_page1.html)

And now this.

Wow.

